# Logger killed by tree



## JS Landscaping (Dec 3, 2008)

Heard about it this morning on the radio. Happened in the next county over, across the river from me. Looks like he cut a branch under tension and the tree came over ontop of him. You can never be too safe in this industry. 

http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/article/20081203/NEWS01/812030307



My Condolences to the family.


----------

